# aLtezza and halo's



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

wasn't sure where to post this at so i just wanted to see how this works out. just got the halo's finished on my 98 200sx and i was just curious if the alternate wiring, ( using sethwas' way ) just , why is my gauge showing my bright lights being on is pretty much on with or without my brights actually being ON. I tried 2 different ways when wiring the actual lights and it seems my normal lights ( without the brights on ) seem brighter, when my normal lighting is on, the outside bulb and the ring are on and that seems to be ALOT brighter, when i actually switch to my 'bright' lights....... all four light up and it actually seems dimmer compared to just my normal light ( bright switch not on ) , any info as to why this is ?? 

and one more thing, i purchased the altezza lights also from matrix racing, and i was wonder if anyone else other than myself have ran into this problem with the lights, i happen to have the 'bubble' version of my taillights and when i tried to install the tail lights, they seem LONG and skinny, than my bubble ones , seems also like i'm going to have to do some drilling also to get them to actually fit , i was wondering if anyone else has dealt with this problem ? going thru it ? or what should i actually do here, i check the model on the altezza lights also, and they are for the 98 200sx , 'cept my tail lights are bubblish


----------



## my 2 cents (Jun 19, 2002)

gabe200x,

i have the halo's too and i had the same problem you are having with the bright light being on and they really aren't , your best bet is to do it sethwas way that's what i did and it work just like the factory lights without the harness, and about your tails you say you have a 200sx, those light are for a 4 door sentra and they won't fit.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

impretty sure if u have a 200sx there is no such thin as altezza lights. you probably bought the one for a sentra. they will not fit on a 200sx and are not the same size


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, they dont have altezzas for the 200sx, so more than likely u described the sentra's tail lights, which sucks. As for the halo question i wired mine directly to the stock harness and that is the easiest way, dont use the harness that comes with the halos


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I got my halo's yesterday and being as ignorant and siked as i am i went and installed them but i think there were installed wrong My halo rings only go on when im giving a left turn signal or right turn signal with the regular driving lights only the outer bulbs light up and with the high beams the outer and inner bulbs go on. is there something wrong with my set-up


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I used the instructions from the 200sx project site and mine work fine....I dont have any problems with the brights...Id check out that info


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Kalel said:


> *I got my halo's yesterday and being as ignorant and siked as i am i went and installed them but i think there were installed wrong My halo rings only go on when im giving a left turn signal or right turn signal with the regular driving lights only the outer bulbs light up and with the high beams the outer and inner bulbs go on. is there something wrong with my set-up *


u wired your halo ring to the corner lamps i assume but u wired them to the wrong power line, u wired them to the one that powers with the turn signal, which means u got the ground right at least, now all u have to do is change the red wire to the other one on the corner lamp. the outer light is supposed to light up with the low beams and the inner bulbs light up for the high beams


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *u wired your halo ring to the corner lamps i assume but u wired them to the wrong power line, u wired them to the one that powers with the turn signal, which means u got the ground right at least, now all u have to do is change the red wire to the other one on the corner lamp. the outer light is supposed to light up with the low beams and the inner bulbs light up for the high beams *


U mean that the Halo ring is soppuse to light up with the regular driving lights which is the outer light ...? cuz riht now it only goes on when im giving a turn signal but hopefully i will get it fixed 2morrow BTW im looking for stealth corners to go with the black halo's anyone know were to get em


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you could wire the rings up to go on with the low beams, but I suggest you hook them up to your corner/parking lamps like illest rice was saying. Right now, it sounds likt the rings are hooked up to the black and green wires from the corner lamp, you want to make it so it hooks to the RED and green wires from the back of the corners.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Kalel said:


> *U mean that the Halo ring is soppuse to light up with the regular driving lights which is the outer light ...? *


that is correct, check out my site at www.cardomain.com/id/illestrice

theres 2 pics i have of my car with the corner lamps on where u can see the halo, i dont have any pics of the low beams on, but i do have one of the high beams


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *that is correct, check out my site at www.cardomain.com/id/illestrice
> 
> theres 2 pics i have of my car with the corner lamps on where u can see the halo, i dont have any pics of the low beams on, but i do have one of the high beams *


What bulbs do yu have in there..? i was lookin at a few threads on here and most people prefer Sylvania Sylvestar BTW i like the rear of ur car did u piant the reflector silver looks nice :thumbup: so i guess i will just rewire my Halo's to turn on when i have the regular driving lights on Thnx alot though appreciate it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Kalel said:


> *What bulbs do yu have in there..? i was lookin at a few threads on here and most people prefer Sylvania Sylvestar BTW i like the rear of ur car did u piant the reflector silver looks nice :thumbup: so i guess i will just rewire my Halo's to turn on when i have the regular driving lights on Thnx alot though appreciate it *


thanks
i did paint my rear tail lights and center piece

i forgot what bulbs i was using in those pics, but now i have matrix bulbs in for the lows(they suck) and i have Nokya Arctic White in the highs


----------

